# What breed?



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

What breed of chicken does everyone have? Can we see pics of y'alls set up?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not sure how to do that Tracy, unless you just go browse through the older threads. Here's ours. We were out there one day last with an old fire pit just enjoying our spring like winter.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

All kinds of breeds.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I have 7 hens 2 easter eggers, and one each Barred Rock, Rhode Island Red, Buff Orpington, Crested Cream Legbar, and Golden Comet. Here are a couple of pics of my coop and girls.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Tracy, make a coop and pen high enough that you don't bump your head . I can't tell you how many scars/scabs I have right now or any given time. My coop and pens are in the shade and clear to a breeze. I don't have to worry about the cold. I have built so that all the chickens can have a pen and coop that are closed to predators so that I could actually go away for a few days and not worry. I'll dig up pictures later.

Breeds? I love my Jersey Giants, and my Polish. silkies are great, but may need a separate coop. I like Barred Rocks, Orpingtons, Speckled Sussex. I will be not adding chickens at this time because I'd like to get back to 15 plus silkies as possible. Right now I have 4 coops with roosters, and a coop with 5 silkie roos together. If I had less roos, I could have more combined flocks so I don't have 6 different coops/pens going.


----------

